

Apple a decade behind Japan on mobile payment curve - w1ntermute
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/apple-decade-behind-japan-mobile-payment-curve-070251549.html

======
informatimago
How is that surprising? USA have been decades behind France and Europe with
respect to intelligent credit cards (you know, this French patented invention
the USA credit companies never were interested in, until the patent was over).

And of course, given that my credit cards have electronic chips in them, they
also have NFC. (But for security reasons, NFC payments are only possible for
small change; for costly charges, we still type in PIN or sign).

[https://www.secure.bnpparibas.net/banque/portail/particulier...](https://www.secure.bnpparibas.net/banque/portail/particulier/Fiche?type=folder&identifiant=KIX_20111007104731)

